# Bussit > Paikallisliikenne muualla Suomessa >  Hyvinkään paikallisliikenne

## karihoo

Pitkästä aikaa Hyvinkäällä avattu uusi linjareitti 1A: Uudenmaankatu - Kalevankatu - Eteläinen Kehäkatu - Kaskentie - Uudenmaankatu - Rautatieasema. Linjaa ajetaan Hyvinkään koulupäivinä 4.10.2010 alkaen muutama lähtö päivässä. Lisätiedot Hyvinkään Liikenteen sivuilta. Matkahuollon reittiopas ei vielä tosin tunne tätä uutta bussilinjaa.

Aikataulusuunnitteluun liittyen sellainen huomio, että Hyvinkäällä paikkureiden harvennetun kesäliikenteen kausi on huomattavasti pidempi kuin koulujen lomakausi eli 1.5.-31.8. Onneksi paikallisten bussilinjojen lisäksi myös Ventoniemen busseilla pääsee Hyvinkään taajama-alueella matkustamaan samalla 2,50 euron kertalippuhinnalla kuin paikkureissakin.

----------


## ZoomZoom

Paikallisliikenteen kesäkauden 2013 liikenne on osa Hyvinkään kaupungin ja Hyvinkään Liikenne Oy:n välistä käyttöoikeussopimusta vuosille 2011- 2020. Lähde: http://195.165.32.152/ktwebbin/ktpro...2017%3a30%3a00

----------


## karihoo

Kaskas, tälle kesälle tuleekin ns. normaalipituinen kesäaikataulu eli koulujen kesäloman ajaksi. Oikein hyvä ja tarpeellinen muutos  :Smile:

----------


## Samppa

> Kaskas, tälle kesälle tuleekin ns. normaalipituinen kesäaikataulu eli koulujen kesäloman ajaksi. Oikein hyvä ja tarpeellinen muutos


Eikö Hyvinkäällä käytetä joukkoliikennettä työmatkaliikenteessä?

----------


## killerpop

> Eikö Hyvinkäällä käytetä joukkoliikennettä työmatkaliikenteessä?


Hyvinkäälläkin starttaa moni polkupyörä kelien salliessa. Ko ilmiö on tuttu monesta muustakin kaupungista, Hyvinkäällä vieläpä välimatkat ovat pääasiassa (paikallisliikenteen alueella) hyvin lyhyitä. Mutta nythän se sitten nähdään, mitenkä toukokuussa on väkeä autoissa. Ikävä kyllä pelkään, että vähän.

----------


## karihoo

> Hyvinkäälläkin starttaa moni polkupyörä kelien salliessa. Ko ilmiö on tuttu monesta muustakin kaupungista, Hyvinkäällä vieläpä välimatkat ovat pääasiassa (paikallisliikenteen alueella) hyvin lyhyitä. Mutta nythän se sitten nähdään, mitenkä toukokuussa on väkeä autoissa. Ikävä kyllä pelkään, että vähän.


Nyt onkin tänä vuonna erikoinen lähtöasetelma, kun lunta on keväällä normaalia enemmän. Tavallisesti pyöräily valtaa alaa heti säiden lämmettyä kuten killerpop mainitsi. Toisaalta samaan ajankohtaan osuu toinenkin havainto, että liikenteessä olisi muutenkin hiljaisempaa tavalliseen kevätaikaan verrattuna. Onkohan nyt jokin laman pohja tulossa/menossa?

----------


## kuukanko

Hyvinkään kaupunki aikoo tehdä uuden käyttöoikeussopimuksen paikallisliikenteestä suorahankintana Hyvinkään Liikenne Oy:n kanssa, tällä kertaa vuosiksi 2021 - 2026. Ennakkoilmoitus suorahankinnasta

----------


## kuukanko

Hesarin mukaan Savonlinja on valittanut markkinaoikeuteen suunnitellusta suorahankinnasta. Savonlinja haluaa, että liikenne kilpailutetaan, eikä se näe perusteita, miksi liikenne olisi hankittava suorahankintana Hyvinkään Liikenteeltä.

----------


## 8.6

Hesarin aiemmassa jutussa lukee:
"Euroopan unionin palvelusopimusasetuksen mukaan viranomaiset voivat päättää ilman tarjouskilpailuja julkisia palveluhankintoja koskevia sopimuksia, jos alle 23 ajoneuvon yrityksen arvo on kaksi miljoonaa euroa vuodessa tai 600 000 kilometriä vuodessa. Hyvinkään sopimuksessa nämä ehdot täyttyvät."
Jos tuo on totta, niin valitus on turha.

----------


## kuukanko

> Jos tuo on totta, niin valitus on turha.


Kyllä palvelusopimusasetus määrää juuri noin.

Markkinaoikeudessa valitus siis varmaan hylätään, mutta Savonlinja voi laskea saavansa valituksella poliittista näkyvyyttä. Suorahankintapäätös syntyi Hesarin jutun mukaan Hyvinkäällä täpärästi ja valitus voi pistää poliitikot miettimään siellä päätöstään uusiksi.

----------


## AnonyymiPseudonyymi

> Kyllä palvelusopimusasetus määrää juuri noin.
> 
> Markkinaoikeudessa valitus siis varmaan hylätään, mutta Savonlinja voi laskea saavansa valituksella poliittista näkyvyyttä. Suorahankintapäätös syntyi Hesarin jutun mukaan Hyvinkäällä täpärästi ja valitus voi pistää poliitikot miettimään siellä päätöstään uusiksi.


Eli siis tämä on eräänlainen SLAPP -tapaus?

----------


## MB1

Epäilen tuota. Miten se savonlinjaa hyödyttäisi ?
Tässä voi olla kysymyksessä hieman laajempi näkökulma kuin vain Hyvinkää.
Monet pienet pienet kunnat pyrkivät käyttämään oman kunnan yrittäjiä hinalla millä hyvänsä. Esim koululaiskuljetuksissa.
Toivottavasti mennee markkinaoikeuteen ja saadaan asiaan selvä kanta.
Veikkaampa vaan, että hyvinkää antaa asiassa periksi.
Minusta *hankintalain* näkökulmasta Savonlinjan esittämät kysymykset ovat täysin relevantteja.
*Palvelusopimusasetuksen* mukaanhan asia on aivan selvä.

----------


## rane

> Kyllä palvelusopimusasetus määrää juuri noin.
> 
> Markkinaoikeudessa valitus siis varmaan hylätään, mutta Savonlinja voi laskea saavansa valituksella poliittista näkyvyyttä. Suorahankintapäätös syntyi Hesarin jutun mukaan Hyvinkäällä täpärästi ja valitus voi pistää poliitikot miettimään siellä päätöstään uusiksi.


Onkohan nyt luettu "oikeaa" lakia noiden lukujen suhteen? EU:n palvelusopimusasetuksessa kohta, josta nuo luvut on otettu, alkaa nimittäin näin;
4. Jos tätä ei ole kielletty kansallisessa lainsäädännössä, toimivaltaiset viranomaiset voivat päättää tehdä ilman tarjouskilpailua
julkisia palveluhankintoja koskevia sopimuksia, ...

Suomen Laki julkisista hankinnoista ja käyttöoikeussopimuksista määrää huomattavasti pienemmät summat kilpailutettaviksi.

----------


## pehkonen

> Kyllä palvelusopimusasetus määrää juuri noin.
> 
> Markkinaoikeudessa valitus siis varmaan hylätään, mutta Savonlinja voi laskea saavansa valituksella poliittista näkyvyyttä. Suorahankintapäätös syntyi Hesarin jutun mukaan Hyvinkäällä täpärästi ja valitus voi pistää poliitikot miettimään siellä päätöstään uusiksi.


Tarkasti siellä lukee seuraavaa: https://eur-lex.europa.eu/legal-cont...7R1370&from=EN 

Jos tätä ei ole kielletty kansallisessa lainsäädännössä, toimivaltaiset viranomaiset voivat päättää tehdä ilman tarjouskilpailua julkisia palveluhankintoja koskevia sopimuksia, joiden keskimääräinen ennakoitu vuosittainen arvo on alle 1 000 000 euroa tai jotka koskevat julkisten henkilöliikennepalvelujen tarjoamista määrältään alle 300 000 kilometriä vuodessa.

Jos julkisia palveluhankintoja koskeva sopimus on tehty ilman tarjouskilpailua pienen tai keskisuuren yrityksen kanssa, jolla on käytössään enintään 23 ajoneuvoa, edellä mainittuja enimmäismääriä voidaan korottaa joko alle 2 000 000 euroon keskimääräisen ennakoidun vuosittaisen arvon osalta tai alle 600 000 kilometriin vuodessa julkisten henkilöliikennepalvelujen osalta.

----
Syy valitukselle (ehkä?) on se ettei suorahankitailmoituksessa HILMA:ssa ollut perustetta suorahankinnalle. Siinä piilee mahdollisesti mahdollisuuksia? https://www.hankinnat.fi/suorahankin...orahankinnalle

----

Ja vielä noista kansallista kynnysarvoista https://www.hankinnat.fi/mika-julkin...ta/kynnysarvot . Tämähän en Erityisalojen hankintalain 13 §:n mukainen käyttöoikeussopimus eli raja on 5 350 000 . Nyt Hyvinkää tekisi suorahankinnan vuosille 2021-2026 eli kuusi vuotta. Tällöin hankinnan vuorittain katto olisi 5 350 000  / 6 eli noiin 891667 .

----------


## Eppu

Turhan paljon meteliä jonninjoutavasta asiasta tässäkin valituksessa. Vissiinkin Suomi, Ruotsi ja Tanska ovat EU:n ainoita maita jotka ovat näitä pakkolakeja noudattaneet melko tarkasti. Ympäri Eurooppaa on kaupunkeja ja kaupunkiseutuja joissa omat liikenneyhtiöt tuottavat palvelun itse, eikä kukaan asiaan puutu. Eikä se ole lainkaan huono asia.

----------


## MB1

Ei mikään "pakkolaki" kiellä kaupunkia hoitamasta liikennettä omin voimin.
Ei taida vaan mikään kaupunki haluta toimia näin.
Käsittääkseni hyvinkään liikenne ei ole Hyvinkään kaupungin omistuksessa tai edes tytäryhtiö ? Korjatkaa, jos tietoni on väärä !

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 13:57 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 13:41 ----------




> Syy valitukselle (ehkä?) on se ettei suorahankitailmoituksessa HILMA:ssa ollut perustetta suorahankinnalle


.
Tämä on hyvä pointti ! Tällöin valitus on aiheellinen ja asia ratkeaa kun perustelut esitetään.
Ikinä ei pidä hyväksyä suorahankintaa ilman perusteluja !

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 14:33 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 13:57 ----------

Perusteluissahan on se idea, että siinä joutuu usein esittämään hankinnan arvon.
Lisää yhteisten varojen käytön avoimuutta.
Toivotaan , ettei Hyvinkään suorahankinta osoittaudu kovin hintavaksi. Silloin on varmaan paras luopua !

----------


## Eppu

> Ei mikään "pakkolaki" kiellä kaupunkia hoitamasta liikennettä omin voimin.
> Ei taida vaan mikään kaupunki haluta toimia näin.
> Käsittääkseni hyvinkään liikenne ei ole Hyvinkään kaupungin omistuksessa tai edes tytäryhtiö ? Korjatkaa, jos tietoni on väärä !
> 
> 
> Perusteluissahan on se idea, että siinä joutuu usein esittämään hankinnan arvon.
> Lisää yhteisten varojen käytön avoimuutta.
> Toivotaan , ettei Hyvinkään suorahankinta osoittaudu kovin hintavaksi. Silloin on varmaan paras luopua !


Tietääkseni Hyvinkään Liikenne on vähintään toisen polven perheyritys, Mäkelä -niminen suku sitä isännöi. Joku viisaampi voi vielä tarkentaa...

Veikkaisin että kaupungille on loppupeleissä edullisinta pitäytyä paikallisessa firmassa joka onkin hoitanut hommansa erityisen hyvin tähänkin asti. Kilpailuttaminenkin jo kustantaa jotakin ja kerran aiemmin nykyinen liikennöitsijä liikenteen voittikin.

----------


## kuukanko

> Ja vielä noista kansallista kynnysarvoista https://www.hankinnat.fi/mika-julkin...ta/kynnysarvot . Tämähän en Erityisalojen hankintalain 13 §:n mukainen käyttöoikeussopimus eli raja on 5 350 000 . Nyt Hyvinkää tekisi suorahankinnan vuosille 2021-2026 eli kuusi vuotta. Tällöin hankinnan vuorittain katto olisi 5 350 000  / 6 eli noiin 891667 .


Hyvinkään teknisen lautakunnan pöytäkirjan mukaan tämän hankinnan keskimääräinen vuosittainen sopimusarvo on 1,8 miljoonaa euroa.

----------


## kuukanko

Hyvinkää kertoo jälki-ilmoituksella tehneensä käyttöoikeussopimuksen Hyvinkään Liikenteen Oy:n kanssa.

Jälki-ilmoituksessa sanotaan:
--
_Hankintaa ei toteuteta 22.1.2020 julkaistun suorahankintailmoituksen mukaisesti hankintalakien mukaisena suorahankintana.

Hankinnan kohteena on linja-autolla toteutettavia joukkoliikennepalveluja koskeva käyttöoikeussopimus. Hankintayksikkö soveltaa asiassa palvelusopimusasetuksen 5 artiklan 4 kohtaa ja toteuttaa käyttöoikeussopimuksen toteuttamisen ilman tarjouskilpailua. Hankintaan sovelletaan hankintalakien sijasta lakia liikenteen palveluista ja palvelusopimusasetusta._ 
--

----------


## aki

Korona-kriisin vuoksi talousvaikeuksiin joutunut Hyvinkään liikenne Oy supistaa bussivuorojaan niin, että kesäkuun alusta elokuun puoliväliin liikennöinti hoidetaan kutsuliikenteenä. Lisäksi yhtiö joutuu lomauttamaan koko henkilökunnan noin kuukaudeksi kesän aikana. https://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/hyvinkaa/...006499627.html

----------


## Joonas Pio

Hyvinkään Liikenteellä on Inter Kuljetuksella ollut VDL Citea LLE-120 ENB-462 kylkinumerolla 3.

----------

